
Why 543 KB keep me up at night - jlelse
https://www.matuzo.at/blog/why-543kb-keep-me-up-at-night/
======
jlelse
One aspect that is not mentioned in this blog post is the enormous impact of
bloat (543 KB minus what is really needed to present a text with a nice style,
so probably 500 KB) on the environment. News pages, for example, are often
bloated with lots and lots of JavaScript libraries and gigantic stylesheets.
Imagine how much energy is needed to transmit and process these megabytes,
gigabytes or terabytes. All the Co2 that is emitted unnecessarily.

([https://jlelse.blog/links/2020/03/543kb-up-at-
night/](https://jlelse.blog/links/2020/03/543kb-up-at-night/))

